# Let's see your beach trailers



## poolio

Hey ya'll! My wife is coming around to lime surf / shark fishing and we've decided to up our camping game to a trailer. We like the teardrop style, but plan to tailor something similar to shark fishing by adding a rack and rod holders to the top. I'm in the planning phase and could use some input and inspiration. 
To those of you who trailer: what have you learned, what would you do different, and what did you do correct?
Let's see some pictures:camera:


----------



## ToothyAngler

I just use a tint. Just finished building it waiting for my first trip this year


----------



## TexHepCat

Here's my rig. No fishing platform but it sure does make spending a few days on the beach very comfortable.
















Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## poolio

Cool pop-up! How much of a difference do you notice when towing it down the beach. Have you been through any deep sand with it?


----------



## peckerwood

Nice rigs.Wish I lived close enough to justify building me a surf rig.


----------



## the toninator

I have a 4x8 runaway. Tow's no problem on the beach with my subaru and only weighs 800lbs. They have a 6x8 model that's better for a little more room to stretch out while sleeping. Both have A/C's. If you have the space and knowhow should be to difficult to duplicate and add a top rack for fishing.


----------



## poolio

the toninator said:


> I have a 4x8 runaway. Tow's no problem on the beach with my subaru and only weighs 800lbs. They have a 6x8 model that's better for a little more room to stretch out while sleeping. Both have A/C's. If you have the space and knowhow should be to difficult to duplicate and add a top rack for fishing.


Yes, I was checking out the runaway. I'm basically planning on building one of them with a cut out in the rear for external storage, and of course the rack on top. Have you driven it through any soft sand?


----------



## the toninator

poolio said:


> Yes, I was checking out the runaway. I'm basically planning on building one of them with a cut out in the rear for external storage, and of course the rack on top. Have you driven it through any soft sand?


I think i'm going to add a vent on top and may even add the a rear to to double as a uhaul style trailer when needed. The rear galley is a good idea but it does reduce the interior space a little.

yes I have, although my subie is only a 4 cylinder the all wheel drive roxs. I've had no problems soft moderately deep sand. Some people are flipping the axles ah-la the jeep crowd and getting mad clearance with it.


----------



## the toninator

Interested in what you come up with, let us know!
here's a link to a forum all about tinytrailers and how to build them.
http://tnttt.com/


----------



## waltmeda

1. Upper deck with fold down railings
2. Six zones of LED lighting
3. Custom lighting control panel with USB chargers
4. Marine stereo with six speakers
5. Custom cut back gate
6. Fold down bench on the full left side
7. Marine battery bank
8. Fold down 45W solar panel charging system
9. A/C charging station
10. Custom storage compartments for fishing and camping gear
11. Flag pole holders, fishing rod holders, fishing rod storage holders
12. Tarp mounts, Banner mounts, bottle opener, cup holders
13. Fishing line spool storage, recovery gear storage, gasoline container storage
14. and a bunch more stuff I can't remember

Some of these pictures are from when it was still being built so bare with me.


----------



## the toninator

^Dude, some people use their super powers for good...you use yours for AWESOME!!


----------



## jimj100

ah man, that thing is indeed awesome. That was not conceived on the back of a napkin one evening before u ever attempted surf fishing! i reckon u thought this up over years of sitting in a lousy academy chair watching your rods! "Man, if i only had a trailer that could ...."

So do you tentcot on the lower deck?


----------



## TexHepCat

I've had it in deep sand. It only weighs about 700 lbs so when I air down the tires it floats really well on soft sand. Can't even tell it's back there most of the time. 

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Awesome rig!


----------



## waltmeda

Thanks guys! Yes, this monstrosity was thought up during many hours in an Academy chair on the sand. It really makes life easier on the beach since I am normally on the sand for 3+ days at a time. A lot of the extras where from bring it to the beach and realizing that it could use something. It is still a work in progress. I do have to paint it once or twice a year. The next thing I want to do is add cathodic protection to isolate the corrosion. I'd also like a pull down awning off the beach side. 

It's a 12 foot trailer and fully loaded I estimate it weights about 1500-1600lbs. It's pushing the weight limit for pulling it with my Jeep. I have had this thing in some really rough terrain (Deep sand, mud, ocean, dunes when the beach flooded, etc.). I only have been stuck once and it was at San Luis Pass on the Galveston side. There is some deep sand over there and it was very dark. I was smart enough not to keep trying to get unstuck and bury my Jeep. Someone came along and pulled me right out without a problem. 

If I had to do it over again, I would have probably gone with something smaller. It is nice that it is so big but the weight can be nerve racking at times. I wanted a big trailer so I could put my tent cot on the bottom and carry a kayak without issue.


----------



## poolio

Sweet trailers. I'm still torn between doing it my way from the ground up, or starting with a trailer and modifying it to suit my needs. I reeeeealy wish I had a 220 welder to make it out of aluminum!


----------



## flatsjunky

What a great job Waltmeda, dem shark in trouble now.


----------



## poolio

I'm planning on using this aluminum trailer from Northern tool. I'll build a camper out of 1/8" plywood / fiber glass composite over a light wood frame. Instead of a shark rack up top, I may attach rod holders to the side with an outrigger up high; this should get the lines above the surf/sand bars without the extra weight of the top rack and frame. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sniper

You might be better served if you had larger tires than 12"


----------



## poolio

Sniper said:


> You might be better served if you had larger tires than 12"


Absolutely, the trailer will get a block lift kit and bigger, wider tires in the first step. I'm more wondering if anyone has any experience with one of these; it's hard to find reviews for it online.


----------



## Chunk

poolio said:


> Absolutely, the trailer will get a block lift kit and bigger, wider tires in the first step. I'm more wondering if anyone has any experience with one of these; it's hard to find reviews for it online.


Ill have to say, im a skeptic on the wider tires. My brother and i built this one on a 14' jon boat trailer. Upper Deck for rods, lower deck for jet ski that we use to deploy baits. Kayak rack on the side for backup. 30 Gal. Fresh water wash down on nose (must have). We put , i think, 18" wide tires on it. In my opinion it seems to drag more sand than stay on top of it. I definitely agree with the lift or flipping the axle, which is what we did.

First shark off the tower was a 7'-6" bull that his wife landed. Now she's hooked.

Just my 2 cents.

Oh by the way, the trailer might be up for sale if the price is right!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202

I think I have seen this monster at a beach party, very cool


----------



## saltbranch

poolio said:


> Absolutely, the trailer will get a block lift kit and bigger, wider tires in the first step. I'm more wondering if anyone has any experience with one of these; it's hard to find reviews for it online.


I would not run wide tires, they will ball up in the sand and be anchors. They will literally quit turning and push sand. Back when I was running dune buggies(rails) on PINS even the skinny front tires would do it. I would run the tallest,skinniest tire you can find and use wheel spacers to add width if you need that for stability. Just from my experience, when you get into deep sand the non drive tires will quit rolling and be nothing more than an anchor


----------



## saltbranch

Does anyone have a cargo trailer converted? I would like to see more trailers too for ideas. I am on the fence whether to build one or stay with my truck rack. It sure would be nice to have it all on a trailer, hook up and go.


----------



## Sniper

I'm watching too, will be getting a trailer cause my short bed truck just won't hold much.
Looking at 5X8 for now, maybe a 4X8 later.


----------



## poolio

You guys are making a good point about the tires not being too wide. 

I have sought advice about aluminum, and the consensus was that, in an off-road environment, aluminum could develop stress cracks, if not built up nearly to the weight of a steel trailer. Because of this, I'll be building out of steel with a primer and hefty coating of bed-liner to prevent corrosion issues. 

I plan to keep the trailer light and use the Timbren "Axleless Axles" to maximize ground clearance and lessen the possibility of high-centering in the sand ruts. 

I'll use Towmax tires in 235/85/16 to keep the tires tall, but skinny. I plan to build the frame out of 2x2 steel, with a 2x3 tongue. 

The trailer will be 5X8 with a sleeping box made of 1/8" Luan and fiberglass composite using stitch and glue construction. 

The 4 rod holders will be mounted to the side of the box, a tall "T" with mounted outrigger clips will be mounted to keep the lines high and out of the waves. 

I plan to keep the weight under 1000 lbs to help me keep it moving on the sand.


----------



## saltbranch

poolio said:


> You guys are making a good point about the tires not being too wide.
> 
> I have sought advice about aluminum, and the consensus was that, in an off-road environment, aluminum could develop stress cracks, if not built up nearly to the weight of a steel trailer. Because of this, I'll be building out of steel with a primer and hefty coating of bed-liner to prevent corrosion issues.
> 
> I plan to keep the trailer light and use the Timbren "Axleless Axles" to maximize ground clearance and lessen the possibility of high-centering in the sand ruts.
> 
> I'll use Towmax tires in 235/85/16 to keep the tires tall, but skinny. I plan to build the frame out of 2x2 steel, with a 2x3 tongue.
> 
> The trailer will be 5X8 with a sleeping box made of 1/8" Luan and fiberglass composite using stitch and glue construction.
> 
> The 4 rod holders will be mounted to the side of the box, a tall "T" with mounted outrigger clips will be mounted to keep the lines high and out of the waves.
> 
> I plan to keep the weight under 1000 lbs to help me keep it moving on the sand.


On the paint look at http://www.carboline.com/products/product-types/products-by-type/product-details/?type=&product=0165

A friend of mine spent 20 yrs fishing the beach and back in 07,got a boat and has been offshore since. He swears by this stuff for rust proofing, he uses it on everything with good results from what I have seen. He is building a beach truck now and has had the frame painted and the bottom of the cab/bed. then top coated some of it with bedliner too.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I love the idea of an outrigger! Take a look at the website for Chesapeake light craft, they have plans and wood kits for a pretty cool teardrop camper using stitch and glue epoxy plywood construction. Super light weight, would be ideal on the aluminum trailer frame. http://www.clcboats.com/



poolio said:


> I'm planning on using this aluminum trailer from Northern tool. I'll build a camper out of 1/8" plywood / fiber glass composite over a light wood frame. Instead of a shark rack up top, I may attach rod holders to the side with an outrigger up high; this should get the lines above the surf/sand bars without the extra weight of the top rack and frame. Any thoughts?


----------



## poolio

saltbranch said:


> On the paint look at http://www.carboline.com/products/product-types/products-by-type/product-details/?type=&product=0165
> 
> A friend of mine spent 20 yrs fishing the beach and back in 07,got a boat and has been offshore since. He swears by this stuff for rust proofing, he uses it on everything with good results from what I have seen. He is building a beach truck now and has had the frame painted and the bottom of the cab/bed. then top coated some of it with bedliner too.


Thanks, this stuff looks pretty tough!


----------



## saltbranch

waltmeda said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, this monstrosity was thought up during many hours in an Academy chair on the sand. It really makes life easier on the beach since I am normally on the sand for 3+ days at a time. A lot of the extras where from bring it to the beach and realizing that it could use something. It is still a work in progress. I do have to paint it once or twice a year. The next thing I want to do is add cathodic protection to isolate the corrosion. I'd also like a pull down awning off the beach side.
> 
> It's a 12 foot trailer and fully loaded I estimate it weights about 1500-1600lbs. It's pushing the weight limit for pulling it with my Jeep. I have had this thing in some really rough terrain (Deep sand, mud, ocean, dunes when the beach flooded, etc.). I only have been stuck once and it was at San Luis Pass on the Galveston side. There is some deep sand over there and it was very dark. I was smart enough not to keep trying to get unstuck and bury my Jeep. Someone came along and pulled me right out without a problem.
> 
> If I had to do it over again, I would have probably gone with something smaller. It is nice that it is so big but the weight can be nerve racking at times. I wanted a big trailer so I could put my tent cot on the bottom and carry a kayak without issue.


Very nice setup!! I have a big rack that is setup like a cabover camper and slides into bed of my truck. I am switching over to a folding rack so I can leave it on the truck most of the time. Anyways can you tell me how high is the upper floor from the bottom floor? What kind of LED lights did you go with?What are the dims on your trailer width and length? Do you ever have any trouble with axle "plowing" sand? I am really considering making my old one into a trailer setup. I already have an 83" wide ,3500 lb axle and suspension and most of the metal to fab it. My old rack


----------



## texas skiffaroo

*Poor man's beach trailer*

Need to get a 4x4








Matagorda Park April 2016


----------



## waltmeda

saltbranch said:


> Very nice setup!! I have a big rack that is setup like a cabover camper and slides into bed of my truck. I am switching over to a folding rack so I can leave it on the truck most of the time. Anyways can you tell me how high is the upper floor from the bottom floor? What kind of LED lights did you go with?What are the dims on your trailer width and length? Do you ever have any trouble with axle "plowing" sand? I am really considering making my old one into a trailer setup. I already have an 83" wide ,3500 lb axle and suspension and most of the metal to fab it. My old rack


I've been wanting to get a rack like that for my Jeep but they are so darn expensive. It would be good for when I just want to travel light. The upper deck on my trailer is 4ft 2" from the floor of the trailer. It is just high enough that you can sit under it to get out of the sun. The LEDs are the white strip LEDs you can get from any auto parts store. I bought the LEDs of Amazon and saved quite a bit of money from local prices. I've not had trouble with the axle plowing. I try to steer clear of deep sand. The weight of the trailer will cause my Jeep to sink. I have pulled this trailer into the dunes at PINS during sharkathon during the coastal flooding and I did bottom out but I got out of there with out a problem.


----------

